# Nasal Whistling and Inflamed Cere



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley (why is it always Harley..?) has inflamed nostrils and he's whistling through his nose on and off. It's fairly noisy, I have the TV on and he's on my shoulder and I can hear it clearly.

He was fine yesterday. He's had an inflamed cere before and it was caused by a dirty air conditioner filter. I only cleaned the filters 2 days ago and I have an air purification system running now so I don't think it's the air.

As far as I can tell there are two possibilities;

1. He might have inhaled some water during a misting or a bath

or 

2. He might have injested some mould. I found big lumps of it in a brand new bag of tropimix, and there was some mould in his bowl when I checked all of them and threw out the mix.

Any suggestions as to how to teat it so he might breathe a bit easier? I know what it's like having a congested nose and it's no fun.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

The only thing I can suggest is a vet visit 

specially to rule out the mold as the cause, because if I recall I read some where mold is toxic to birds 

I'll try to find that. but it was a awhile back when I read it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Their respiratory system is very sensative so the mold could have caused damage, esspecially if his immune system is weak. Make sure you take him in to a vet right way.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, vet visit would be the best thing to do. Poor Harley!



Aly said:


> Their respiratory system is very sensative so the mold could have caused damage, esspecially if his immune system is weak. Make sure you take him in to a vet right way.


I just wanted to ask, how would you know if your 'tiel has a weak immune system? like would is be really obvious, such as being sick all the time etc?


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley's been pretty down because of me leaving, he's gone from 100g to 78g in 6 weeks so it's very likely his immune system is weakened (he's seen the vet twice, they're satisfied he's okay, just a bit skinny). I managed to get an appointment and I'm going in right now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Yeah, vet visit would be the best thing to do. Poor Harley!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to ask, how would you know if your 'tiel has a weak immune system? like would is be really obvious, such as being sick all the time etc?


Being very sickly would generally indicate that. There's no sure way. Stress and diet are two main things that can cause it.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, by the time we got their he wasn't whistling and his cere was perfectly normal (of course!). The vet took some bloodwork and listened to his chest, his breathing is clear and his heart and chest are just fine.

Basically the vet thinks he might just have a low-key allergy that flares up occasionally, or else he might sometimes get stuff up his nose while he's eating because he does tend to shove his head in the seed.

He's up to 82g so he's put of 4g or so since last week's vet visit. Mum said she never once saw the tiels eating while I was gone, but both of them have been positively stuffing themselves since I came home. 

At the moment he's not happy with me because I put on his aviator suit on so he could have some fresh air (he also hated the blood test - as soon as Andrew was done he ran across the table as fast as his little legs would carry him and FLUNG himself at my chest).


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwww poor little baby...i bet it wasnt fun for him but at least u know its nothing serious!! sooo great he has put on weight......hopefully its as the vet said and just an allergy or inhaling food the silly billy!!  kisses to Harley.....stop worrying ur mumma!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor guy, I hope the results come back and all is well


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Glad he's put on some weight  

If he does it again, and he's fine out side again 

Then I'd be pegging something in the house, I was reading that mold is toxic to birds mycotoxins happens in mold 

i read it on this page http://www.cockatielcottage.net/diet3.html


----------

